# Kenda Nevegal Vs Maxxis Minion ?



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Going to the ski resorts this summer and debating what tires to run

Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.7 front 2.5 rear

or

Maxxis Minion 2.7 front 2.5 rear


The kendas 2.7 seems to have a lot more tread on the sidewall but the minions seem to have more space between the knobs.

Has anyone ran both and which would you do for downhill forest condition that is wet half the time ?

I ran Nevegals last summer and they did well but i have a pair of minions laying around that are new.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Minions all day every day, no question. 2.5's front and back.

For years I used Nevegals because they were cheap. Didn't know what I was missing until I tried Minions.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the 2.7 DHF and 2.5 DHR I'm running. The big tire up front grips well, and personally I love how easy the DHR is to control through slides and stuff.

They worked well in recently rained on forest also.

You might mention what resort, so people who have actually ridden there can give you even more help.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Delete this thread, this question shouldn't even be a question.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> Delete this thread, this question shouldn't even be a question.


 I want to see how the poll ends up though.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya. The only thing you should possibly consider is a different tire alltogether if it is really (sticky) muddy. For anything else, Minions.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe cut neves if you are poor.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nevegals are the worst tire ever made..


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Depends on the terrain...in utah, i seriously hate minions. I'll use nevegals way before minions, but in a wetter climate i'll go minions.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

nmpearson said:


> Depends on the terrain...in utah, i seriously hate minions. I'll use nevegals way before minions, but in a wetter climate i'll go minions.


I don't agree, but to each his own.. I find the knobbies fall off on the nevegals, just rip from the tire.. unfortunately they came stock on two bike I have owned and have way too much experience with them..


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> Delete this thread, this question shouldn't even be a question.


LOL so youre on the minion side also


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Nevegals are ok on XC. But for Kenda DH I ran trimmed Excavators. You cut every other transition knob and it really makes the tire ride great. 

Unfortunately Kenda quality is sub par. I have had their tires literally explode off the bead. I heard it in my house from my detached garage. It happened to me twice and a friend once. They also can't be run tubeless or they deteriorate and puncture easy.

Too bad really, the trimmed Excavator was one of my favorite tread patterns. So my vote is for Minions on your list.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

I plan on going to sunrise ski resort a lot which is in northern arizona. And hope to head to colorado at least once for Vail or Copper mountain if they have biking. I loved snowboarding those two but ill have to research more if i make the trip. I have family there so i just have to get in the car and go. I also considered Pikes Peak.

As for riding in phoenix its hard nasty rugged DH with sharp point rocks. The nevegals do great , maybe because the 2.7 is like a ballon its larger than any other 2.7 ive ran or seen.

Im interested in trying out a Schwalbee Mudy Mary for up north i dont think ive even seen on here.

And yes it snows in arizona and the terrain is just like colorado up north.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

*What resorts might matter.*



airmiller44 said:


> Going to the ski resorts this summer and debating what tires to run
> 
> Kenda Nevegal 2.7 front 2.5 rear
> 
> ...


 For the PNW such as Whistler the Minnion has been the popular choice but the Schwalbee Mudy Mary should also be considered. You have the Minnions so run them in the PNW.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

The minions are tearing up this poll

Wonder if the minion would do as well as the nevegal does on our sandy dirty all mountain trails. Now im going to have to put them on since the minion is tearing this poll up.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Josie7 said:


> Nevegals are the worst tire ever made..


im gonna go out on a limb and say since they come stock on the majority of bikes sold you are probably wrong...


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

airmiller44 said:


> The minions are tearing up this poll
> 
> Wonder if the minion would do as well as the nevegal does on our sandy dirty all mountain trails. Now im going to have to put them on since the minion is tearing this poll up.


The channel between side and center knobs on the Minion DHF's allow them to hold a line in even the worst sandy/dusty conditions. The downside is the aggro lugs dig in and slow down in sand so I'd use for fronts and look at something faster for the rear (I'm thinking an Ardent but haven't tried one). Atcually the Muddy Mary has as good of grip and is faster for those conditions. Minions are unbeatable on hardpack resort type runs.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Josie7 said:


> I don't agree, but to each his own.. I find the knobbies fall off on the nevegals, just rip from the tire.. unfortunately they came stock on two bike I have owned and have way too much experience with them..


i have gone through probably 10 sets of each easily and that's what i've found...actually ive started to enjoy the schwalbe big betty here in utah. it's a pretty good tire and you can have lower pressures. kenda vs maxxis...even if the minion bit a touch better, i have no reason to want to pay twice as much for them. Minions will have wear out super fast also


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Nevegals are the absolute worst tires ever made. Kenda is an overall garbage company. Their tubes are worthless, even their dirt bike tires are trash.

Maxxis and Continental are some of the best tires you can get.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I run Minion 2.7 DHF front and rear.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

b-kul said:


> im gonna go out on a limb and say since they come stock on the majority of bikes sold you are probably wrong...


They come stock on a lot of bikes because they're inexpensive; which lowers the overall price of the bike. You see this in lots of other ways on complete bikes: X.3 shifters w/ X.9 derailleurs, on road bikes you'll often see Ultegra controls w/ Tektro calipers, hell, I see Maxxis Holyrollers on 2012 bikes still... it's a purely a cost cutting thing.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Trail Addict said:


> Nevegals are the absolute worst tires ever made. Kenda is an overall garbage company. Their tubes are worthless, even their dirt bike tires are trash.
> 
> Maxxis and Continental are some of the best tires you can get.


it's not one of the most popular tire in history for no reason 

the nevegal is a good, cheap all-rounder that will function adequately in all conditions (but never function great). that makes it a good tire whether you like it or not.

once you've tried a real tire, like the minion (or numerous others), you'll never go back but the nevegal is hardly even close to the worst tire ever. thanks for telling us how you really feel though


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I get asking for advice about purchasing gear. But, why are people asking about which tire to run when they have both sitting at home? It's not that hard to swap them over. Why not try the Minions and see for yourself? You can always bring the Kenda's with you just in case, although I doubt you'll want them back on there.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

DHgnaR said:


> They come stock on a lot of bikes because they're inexpensive; which lowers the overall price of the bike. You see this in lots of other ways on complete bikes: X.3 shifters w/ X.9 derailleurs, on road bikes you'll often see Ultegra controls w/ Tektro calipers, hell, I see Maxxis Holyrollers on 2012 bikes still... it's a purely a cost cutting thing.


the other side of it is that a neve can handle pretty much any riding type. it may not be the best but for mass appeal it is hard to beat. so i ask you if a bike company can spec their bikes with cheap light and adaptable tires why wouldnt they? seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

genemk said:


> I get asking for advice about purchasing gear. But, why are people asking about which tire to run when they have both sitting at home? It's not that hard to swap them over. Why not try the Minions and see for yourself? You can always bring the Kenda's with you just in case, although I doubt you'll want them back on there.


You have a point,

however i wont have much room to bring them, i dont usually bring spare tires anywhere and were talking a 3 to 4 hour drive and staying for weekend so the car would be packed up pretty full.

I guess i more wanted the poll to see others experience that have ran them both. Maybe ill pack them in case i hate the minions


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

b-kul said:


> im gonna go out on a limb and say since they come stock on the majority of bikes sold you are probably wrong...


But did you read my reasoning?

Yes, average at best tire for a little of everything, but in my experience, the knobbies fall off and what good is a mtn bike tire without the knobbies? To me, thats a bad tire..


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

ferday said:


> it's not one of the most popular tire in history for no reason
> 
> the nevegal is a good, cheap all-rounder that will function adequately in all conditions (but never function great). that makes it a good tire whether you like it or not.
> 
> once you've tried a real tire, like the minion (or numerous others), you'll never go back but the nevegal is hardly even close to the worst tire ever. thanks for telling us how you really feel though


I've had a lot of Kenda products and they all sucked. I had the Nevegal as my front tire and it was probably the worst tire I ever ran. I also had a bike that came stock with Kenda tubes, and they BOTH popped within a month of using the bike.

Lastly I had a Yamaha 250F that had Kendas in the front and rear and they were terrible tires.

The reason why Kenda products come stock with a lot of bikes is because they are cheap for the bike companies to use.


----------



## locoriggs (Apr 16, 2008)

SPECIALIZED BUTCHERS! Rode Nevegal and Minion and The Butchers are by far better than either one of these in my opinion!!! Light, fast and great traction!


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll give a + for Specialized tires. I had their Hardrock'r tires (their cheapest tires) and they were awesome!

I wonder what their more expensive tires are like? They are probably very very good.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

airmiller44 said:


> LOL so youre on the minion side also


it's way better tire in just about every condition. if anyone says otherwise, they haven't pushed the tire hard enough to get the grip.

personally though, i'm a high roller guy myself. $40/each on jenson for 2.5 super tackys.. cant be beat.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i really hate people saying nevegals are the worst tire ever when WTB still makes tires...


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

nmpearson said:


> i really hate people saying nevegals are the worst tire ever when WTB still makes tires...


I've had better experiences with WTB tires than I have with Nevegals.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

airmiller44 said:


> The minions are tearing up this poll
> 
> Wonder if the minion would do as well as the nevegal does on our sandy dirty all mountain trails. Now im going to have to put them on since the minion is tearing this poll up.


No offense but dude you have been around long enough to know that minions are first choice in our lovely state from AM to DH..I haven't ridden a place yet where I don't have full cofindence in my minons no matter what the tread looks like as long as that sucker as side knoobs I will run it bald and adjust my riding style as needed as they wear..Also I love the predicablity of them . I will also run a highroller fon the rear but its braking and traction aren't up to par compared to a DHR.However the highroller rolls faster but you just got to be a bit more aggressive to get it to lock.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

All this Nevy hatred!

I don't like them myself and love Minions.
Now I do have a friend that rides them DH racing and trail too. I can say that when trail riding with him that he can lean the bike way over and hold his line better than I can.

I think the Nevy does work very well for some people....not me.

Cheers!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

airmiller44 said:


> I plan on going to sunrise ski resort a lot which is in northern arizona. And hope to head to colorado at least once for Vail or Copper mountain if they have biking. I loved snowboarding those two but ill have to research more if i make the trip. I have family there so i just have to get in the car and go. I also considered Pikes Peak.
> .


Copper (and Breck) only have a few XC type trails. Vail has some great old school single track DH but their map and on mountain signs are not very good. Hit up the CO Front Range section of this forum and you can probably hook up with a local for some better riding.

Also, Crested Butte has added more trails in the last 2 years. Telluride has 3 DH trails, the bonus is they are free. Keystone, Sol Vista and Winter Park are the staples of DH. Lots to choose from in CO.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

ustemuf said:


> it's way better tire in just about every condition. if anyone says otherwise, they haven't pushed the tire hard enough to get the grip.
> 
> personally though, i'm a high roller guy myself. $40/each on jenson for 2.5 super tackys.. cant be beat.


I am with you.. run the high rollers on both bikes..


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

clockwork said:


> No offense but dude you have been around long enough to know that minions are first choice in our lovely state from AM to DH..I haven't ridden a place yet where I don't have full cofindence in my minons no matter what the tread looks like as long as that sucker as side knoobs I will run it bald and adjust my riding style as needed as they wear..Also I love the predicablity of them . I will also run a highroller fon the rear but its braking and traction aren't up to par compared to a DHR.However the highroller rolls faster but you just got to be a bit more aggressive to get it to lock.


to be honest i had multiple pairs of new nevegals laying around forever and never had a bad experience with them so i didnt have a reason to look elsewhere. My brother left some brand new minions at the house so it got me thinking maybe there is better lighter tires(nevegals seem so heavy). Im not one to ride other peoples rigs usually so i didnt get an experience on them. Last night i switched and put the minions on.

I plan on taking my iron horse as a backup bike to Sunrise this summer so I will have a realtime comparison. Both my DH bikes are super dialed in now so im stoked.ran crappy parts forever... only took me 3 years haha


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I wouldn't call a minion light lol they are some heavy mofo's . I just figured you would notice that well over 75% of the riders here in az rock minions both single ply and dual. Most perfer dual but some get away with singles up front. I ride alot and I get very good life out of my tires. 

not throwing your leg over others rigs has probably saved you alot of cash ..I see it all the time and went thru it many years ago ..Here sit on/ride my uber plush dialed rig ... then you get back and wonder what the F- your riding lol


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Having ridden in AZ, there's a couple things I noticed. Maybe I'm just spoiled by NorCal.

1. DHF washed out easily on a turn in the sand, but that would be expected. I was able to catch myself without falling.

2. DHR got pretty torn up from braking and the rocks out there. Some of the lugs are pitted/cut up.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

...not to throw a wrench in, but I have been running Maxxis tires for years & the Minions for as long as I can remember....but I recently got some Shwalbe Fat Alberts from my LBS since they didn't have my usual Minions.... and the Fat Alberts kick the Minions A$$!


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Amen, guess a lot of newer riders dont know that virtually every magazine and significant review has at one time, picked the Nevegal as the best mountain bike tire. Sadly, those days are gone as the Nevegal hasnt been significantly changed and newer versions such as the tubeless aren't an improvement. Technology marches on and Kenda has spent their efforts on newer tires rather than recreate the Nevegal.
BUT I've never seen the reviews claim the Nevegal was a decent DH tire and comparing it to a dedicated DH tire like the Minnion is just asking for the haters to beat their drum.

As to durability unlike some others here I've found them to be tough and durable and a real PITA to pedal. The ONLY failure I've had running the standard tires tubeless was having the sidewall torn out by barbed wire. One of my trail has so many thorns it takes me an hour to pull them out after a ride, usually 2-3 dozen yet I've never had a flat. FWIW, I run Mavic SX's with Stan's with the standard tires. The one time I tried a tubeless Nevegal I thought someone had put an anchor on my bike , so its sits in my shop watching a HANS DAMPF do its job, great tire btw .

All I had to do was pickup a Minnion at Whistler to know I dont care how good they are, I have to be able to pedal and as heavy as they are I'll opt for a compromise for DH use.



nmpearson said:


> i really hate people saying nevegals are the worst tire ever when WTB still makes tires...


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

For the front, I've not yet found a tire that works better for me than the Prowler MX 2.5, it even works well with a Nevegal on the back 



Trail Addict said:


> I've had better experiences with WTB tires than I have with Nevegals.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

highrevkev said:


> ...not to throw a wrench in, but I have been running Maxxis tires for years & the Minions for as long as I can remember....but I recently got some Shwalbe Fat Alberts from my LBS since they didn't have my usual Minions.... and the Fat Alberts kick the Minions A$$!


No, it doesn't. It's not even close. It's not even remotely in the same ballpark for DH.

Maybe if you are comparing 2.35" Minion Single Ply 60A to the Fatal Bert.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

not great quality but the poll speaks for itself

i switched !








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yohyat (Mar 5, 2009)

*It ain't the tire*

Either of the tires will do you just fine. The fastest rider I've ever rode with was a kid on a Sunday with a 2.3 intense tire mounted backward run at 45 psi and he was FAST.

point is that tires, gear, all that stuff really only comes into play at the last 10% of the effect of how fast you are. tires don't make you faster, it's how ride them. any fool can lean over a minion or nevegal, but if you ever seen a fast rider corner, some can do it REALLY fast. and i guarantee it ain't because of the tire.

Sure they have a preference, but they could be 95% that fast on any tire, which is a lot faster than i would be on any super tire.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

Yohyat, no disrespect but I'm sure I'm more than 10% slower if I slap a Nevy on the front of my bike....like 30% slower in the turns. Now I'm not talking about burms. 

The tire works great for some people or set ups. I wouldn't hesitate to use a brand new one in a pinch......just have to adjust my cornering.

I do agree with you on the skills though....years ago (11) at Snowshoe we taged along with a few DH racers preriding the race set up. Conditions were poor. I commented on my lack of being able to fit a large tire in my frame and the grip on that day. They laughed at me and suggested I ride the crappiest tires I can find and work on my skills. 
They lost us after a few.....riding thier hardtail jump bikes!


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Minions all the way. The best DH tire by a long shot. Very flexible from dry to wet. Excellent tread compounds and sidewall options.

For me, it's 2.7/2.5, DHF DHF. I had butchers and they were OK, but they didn't give me the confidence that the DHFs do. They seemed to wear better though.

I've ridden the "nevergrips" before on a couple of different bikes, and I agree that they aren't bad tires...they're just not as good as the minions. I have a kevlar beaded tire, which I'd love to cut the knobs on and give a shot, but I wouldn't buy them over a minion, not when you can usually find some for around the same price. Kenda's kwality is also pretty low, and sidewall strength is not a high point. If you think neves are bad, please try a blue groove. Hands down the scariest tire i've tried, including 2.6 gazzis, arrow DHFs, and a few others.

Nowadays it's buy a 2.7DHF, throw it on the front, throw the old one on the back, go ride.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

There's zero drift on a Nevegal. When it goes, it freakin' goes & you're on your face about 1/10th of a second later. 

Minions every day on my trailbike & DH bike. Try the DHR2. They're in stock at universal.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I dont know which i like better the minion/ butcher/ mudy mary but all I like over the nevegal for DH stuff. Now for trail riding a "steve peat" cut front nevegal is sure hard to beat for most stuff you do on the front.


----------



## yohyat (Mar 5, 2009)

what makes a tire better for trail, but not good for DH - especially when the tire mentioned is the slowest rolling tire on the market?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

airmiller44 said:


> The minions are tearing up this poll
> 
> Wonder if the minion would do as well as the nevegal does on our sandy dirty all mountain trails. Now im going to have to put them on since the minion is tearing this poll up.


I ran a Minion 2.5 exo 3c up front and a Advantage 2.25 all fall, winter and spring and am just now gonna change.. I live in Arkansas and its rocky, rooty, loose to hard pack and they did well.. Im now finding that everything is getting dry and really hard packed, that they are a lil slow and am willing to give up a lil grip for some speed... I just ordered a 2011 Trance X2 new and its comin with Nevegals on it.. Never rode em before, but ill give em a whirl.. They are the 2.1 version though.. Never ran a tire that skinny so Im curious to find out if i like it or not. But on my Kona, the minion ripped it up with ease and gave me great confidence leaning into loose, muddy, or just about anything but silt. Like I said, they are just a little slow on the hard summer dirt.


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

chadalex78 said:


> I ran a Minion 2.5 exo 3c up front and a Advantage 2.25 all fall, winter and spring and am just now gonna change.. I live in Arkansas and its rocky, rooty, loose to hard pack and they did well.. Im now finding that everything is getting dry and really hard packed, that they are a lil slow and am willing to give up a lil grip for some speed... I just ordered a 2011 Trance X2 new and its comin with Nevegals on it.. Never rode em before, but ill give em a whirl.. They are the 2.1 version though.. Never ran a tire that skinny so Im curious to find out if i like it or not. But on my Kona, the minion ripped it up with ease and gave me great confidence leaning into loose, muddy, or just about anything but silt. Like I said, they are just a little slow on the hard summer dirt.


All of my riding is standard trail riding.. Some fast descents that you have to earn, drops up to 4 ft, some jumps and elevated wooden track.. Gnarkansas trailriding.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

highrevkev said:


> ...not to throw a wrench in, but I have been running Maxxis tires for years & the Minions for as long as I can remember....but I recently got some Shwalbe Fat Alberts from my LBS since they didn't have my usual Minions.... and the Fat Alberts kick the Minions A$$!


Schwalbe tires are the absolute worst of the worst.

I had to replace my Rocket Rons after a few weeks of riding because they were wearing down at an exponential rate. I also had sidewall punctures on both of them within a few weeks of riding.

I hate Kenda but I'll take a Nevegal any day over any piece of s**t Schwalbe tire. At least Kendas are built tougher, and don't wear down like the overpriced poor quality garbage Schwalbe is.

Good tires = Specialized, Maxxis, Continental, Dugast, and a few others I'm forgetting.

Moderately bad tires = Kenda and maybe a couple other brands.

Garbage tires that belong in the trash can = Schwalbe


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Trail Addict said:


> Schwalbe tires are the absolute worst of the worst.
> 
> I had to replace my Rocket Rons after a few weeks of riding because they were wearing down at an exponential rate. I also had sidewall punctures on both of them within a few weeks of riding.
> 
> ...


So you tried an ultra light weight weenie XC tire (Rocket Ron) and it didn't last as long as a Nevegal or Minon DH? Wow, what a surprise. Let's dismiss all Schwalbe tires based on this experience.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

lelebebbel said:


> So you tried an ultra light weight weenie XC tire (Rocket Ron) and it didn't last as long as a Nevegal or Minon DH? Wow, what a surprise. Let's dismiss all Schwalbe tires based on this experience.


Seriously. Can you qualify your results a bit more?

I don't like Kenda tires because my experience with a K-rad and blue groove were so poor. I don't mind neves but have heard from people a lot faster than me that they aren't worth the price.

I have heard nothing but good things about muddy mary's and dirty dan's for DH, and great things about rocket ron's and hans dampfs for XC riding. Yours is literally the first bad thing I've heard about Schwalbe tires, except for the impossible naming system (just label it with the rubber compound folks)


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Side question for you guys... Are Maxxis Minion DHF and DHR like much better than running Maxxis High Rollers F/R (2.5 in either set)?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I would say yes . The highroller is a faster tire but has less braking performance IME also with high rollers front and rear one needs to be a bit more agressive to get it to stick corners..They also like to slide on loose hardpack and even forest loam..Minons have better braking ,roll slower but corner very well especially if its tacky ground.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

clockwork said:


> I would say yes . The highroller is a faster tire but has less braking performance IME also with high rollers front and rear one needs to be a bit more agressive to get it to stick corners..They also like to slide on loose hardpack and even forest loam..Minons have better braking ,roll slower but corner very well especially if its tacky ground.


Cool... This will be for riding mostly NorthStar (chair lift DH) so that's perfect. Thanks!


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

*piece of my knob on Nevagal came off*



Josie7 said:


> I don't agree, but to each his own.. I find the knobbies fall off on the nevegals, just rip from the tire.. unfortunately they came stock on two bike I have owned and have way too much experience with them..


My Nevagal Stick-e rear tire had a knob half way coming off. First time that had happened. I ended up replacing it with Maxxis Minion. I won't buy Kenda again. A knob coming off...come on now. That says alot about quality.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> Schwalbe tires are the absolute worst of the worst.
> 
> I had to replace my Rocket Rons after a few weeks of riding because they were wearing down at an exponential rate. I also had sidewall punctures on both of them within a few weeks of riding.
> 
> ...


Your talking garbage. The rocket ron is a xc tyre, Schwalbe makes the best DH/FR tyres imo, big betty, muddy mary etc and saying that schwalbe makes **** tyres is generalising. This thread is about dh/freeride tyres, since the op wants 2.7-2.5.
Kenda's are ok when new, but they fall apart, i can see the tyre carcus on a new pair of nev's, and they haven't even seen proper dirt, let alone fr/dh'ing on them.
I would go Schwalbe for DH/FR before any other brand.


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

SV11 said:


> Your talking garbage. The rocket ron is a xc tyre, Schwalbe makes the best DH/FR tyres imo, big betty, muddy mary etc and saying that schwalbe makes **** tyres is generalising. This thread is about dh/freeride tyres, since the op wants 2.7-2.5.
> Kenda's are ok when new, but they fall apart, i can see the tyre carcus on a new pair of nev's, and they haven't even seen proper dirt, let alone fr/dh'ing on them.
> I would go Schwalbe for DH/FR before any other brand.


/\ /\ What he said !! /\ /\

Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride are the toughest single ply tire I have ever run. The side-wall is like a 26" abrasion pad, smoothing the granite edges on our local gnarly DH. Now we call that trail the luge!!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking of trying single ply MM's on my DH bike (probably UST version which is even tougher!) as I've had really good success with them on my FR bike. For resort riding I would guess they'd be fine, at least as a front tire?

Have FUN!

G


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

Gman086 said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of trying single ply MM's on my DH bike (probably UST version which is even tougher!) as I've had really good success with them on my FR bike. For resort riding I would guess they'd be fine, at least as a front tire?
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G


I found the UST side-walls cut up easier than the snake skin. That was a couple of years ago tho, so they may have changed.


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

FYI, blueskycycling has nevergrips on sale: BlueSkyCycling.com - Kenda Tomac Nevegal Tire

It says dual compound, but the weight listed for 2.35 corresponds on the kenda website to the stick-e compound. Would be worth an email, but 40 for a pair of tires is pretty decent.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

To answer your original question I think they are both excellent tires just for different uses. I still use Nevy's for all my trail riding because I haven't found a tire that grips as reliably in all conditions at all aspects, climbing or descending. Add to that they are relatively cheap so you can put miles on the stick-e tires and not feel bad when you replace them after a few months. Oh yeah, the folding bead single ply are relatively light and I've only once torn a sidewall in 7 years of using multiple sets. 

Minion DHF's are without question my favorite DH specific tire but they are heavy, slow rolling, climb like crap and expensive. Not a trail tire. Get the right tire for the job, Nevy's for trail rides and Minions for DH.


----------

